# Aromasin OR Adex



## DEE151 (Jun 19, 2011)

witch one of these work better to get rid of the pee size lump?

I have been taking letro and i trust the site cause it is a good known site but the letro is not doing shit for me. so now I got to place an order for another AI.


----------



## M4A3 (Jun 19, 2011)

Aromasin and Adex are to help prevent gyno from forming. They aren't going to get rid of it.

Letro is what you should be using (and you are); if your letro is legit, and it still isn't going away, then surgery may be your only hope.

How are you dosing your letro when you take it? 2.5mg a day?


----------



## DEE151 (Jun 19, 2011)

yes 2.5 and i got it from here.
If i can not post the link will a MOD please remove it.

Home - Innovative Research LLC


----------



## M4A3 (Jun 19, 2011)

DEE151 said:


> yes 2.5 and i got it from here.
> If i can not post the link will a MOD please remove it.
> 
> Home - Innovative Research LLC



This thread on another board may help you check to see if that company is as good as you think it is.

Research chemicals that have good reputations - RX Muscle Forums

Good luck bro.


----------



## mich29 (Jun 20, 2011)

DEE151 said:


> witch one of these work better to get rid of the pee size lump?
> 
> I have been taking letro and i trust the site cause it is a good known site but the letro is not doing shit for me. so now I got to place an order for another AI.



how long have you been taking femara?  it takes awhile to really work its way in but once it does it puts in work.


----------



## DEE151 (Jun 20, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> This thread on another board may help you check to see if that company is as good as you think it is.
> 
> Research chemicals that have good reputations - RX Muscle Forums
> 
> Good luck bro.


 i did not see any thing bro.


----------



## DEE151 (Jun 20, 2011)

mich29 said:


> how long have you been taking femara? it takes awhile to really work its way in but once it does it puts in work.


 long enough


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 20, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> This thread on another board may help you check to see if that company is as good as you think it is.
> 
> Research chemicals that have good reputations - RX Muscle Forums
> 
> Good luck bro.


 I don't know - they were ripping on CEM Products, calling them a ripoff, but their aromasin worked for me, so . . .


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Jun 20, 2011)

yea, never had any problems with cem products, they are definitely legit. And as for gyno problems, letro should work, its very strong and effective. How long have you been using it?


----------



## DEE151 (Jun 20, 2011)

Fuck it i think my letro is not good. so i am going to place another order right now with BigDogChem  for some letro. i hope his stuff can get rid of this lump


----------



## Bigb21084 (Jun 21, 2011)

Mine wouldn't go away with Letro alone either, until I staked it with Nolva and Boom!!! What tissue has developed is there, but the inflammation is Mostly gone.


----------



## mich29 (Jun 21, 2011)

always go with human grade letro


----------



## Ruturaj (Jun 21, 2011)

it took almost 2 months for me using letro to get rid of gyno


----------



## booze (Jun 22, 2011)

http://www.precisionpeptides.com/store/Aromatase%20Inhibitors/Letrozole%20[2.5mg%20x%2030ml]%20vial.html

BOGO for $10 at the moment. been getting good reviews at the moment.


----------



## freakinhuge (Jun 22, 2011)

Adex or Aromasin, I would definitely go with Aromasin, just stronger and works better during cycle imo.


----------



## brundel (Jun 22, 2011)

For starters, not all gyno is caused by elevated estrogen.
ALso your letro may be bunk as alot of the garbage sold is.

I would use a reputable source for PCT and cycle ancillaries.

If your gyno is estro related I would start tamoxifen(nolva) treatment at 20mg daily. Nolva works wonders for reducing gyno when present.


[*Influence of size and duration of gynecomastia on its response to treatment with tamoxifen*]

[Article in Spanish]
Devoto C E, Madariaga A M, Lioi C X, Mardones N.
Sección Endocrinología, Servicio de Medicina, Hospital Clínico San Borja Arriarán, Santiago, Chile. edevoto@vtr.net

Abstract

BACKGROUND: Gynecomastia is treated when it is painful, there are psychosocial repercussions or it does not revert in less than two years. It is treated with the antiestrogenic drug tamoxifen, but there are doubts about its effectiveness in high volume gynecomastias or in those lasting more than two years.

AIM: To assess the effectiveness and safety of tamoxifen for gynecomastia and the influence of its volume and duration on the response to treatment.

PATIENTS AND METHODS: Forty three patients with gynecomastia, aged 12 to 62 years, were studied. Twenty seven patients had a pubertal physiological gynecomastia, in eight it was caused by medications, in four it was secondary to hypogonadism, in three it was idiopathic and in one it was due to toxic exposure. Twenty patients had mastodynia and in 33, gynecomastia had a diameter over 4 cm. It lasted less than two years in 30 patients, more than two years in nine and four did not recall its duration. All were treated with tamoxifen 20 mg/day for 6 months. A follow up evaluation was performed at three and six months of treatment.

RESULTS: Mastodynia disappeared in all patients at three months. At six months gynecomastia disappeared in 26 patients (62%), but relapsed in 27%. *All gynecomastias caused by drugs with antiandrogen activity disappeared.* Fifty two percent of gynecomastias over 4 cm and 90% of those of less than 4 cm in diameter disappeared (p<0.05). Fifty six percent of gynecomastias lasting more than two years and 70% of those of a shorter duration disappeared (p=NS). Two patients had diarrhea or flushes associated to the therapy.

CONCLUSIONS: *Tamoxifen is safe and effective for the treatment of gynecomastia. Larger lesions have a lower response to treatment. *


----------



## brundel (Jun 22, 2011)

What compounds are you running currently?
What were you running when symptoms appeared?


----------



## DEE151 (Jun 23, 2011)

i just started taking some nolva yesterday, but i am taking 40mg untill it starts to go down.


----------



## DEE151 (Jun 23, 2011)

booze said:


> http://www.precisionpeptides.com/store/Aromatase Inhibitors/Letrozole [2.5mg%20x%2030ml]%20vial.html
> 
> BOGO for $10 at the moment. been getting good reviews at the moment.


 bro i got some aromasin from them and it was bunk as well. but i do have a filling that some were down the line later that PP will be having good chem products only cause of the ppl they have now on there team.
neal h, and marcus h.   but as of right now i would not spend my money on them. i will waight like a few more months a give them a try later on. but as of right now fuck that i dont want to take that chance.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 23, 2011)

Aromasin


----------



## DEE151 (Jun 23, 2011)

well Innovative made it up to me with no questions ask and 2 days later i got some more letro. that was very quick shipping with no questions ask. like i said i did trust the site every thing i have always order from them has been good, just this last order but they made it right.


----------



## redkingrory (Jun 24, 2011)

Listen to brundel and mich29. enough said. good luck bro


----------



## brundel (Jun 24, 2011)

DEE151 said:


> i just started taking some nolva yesterday, but i am taking 40mg untill it starts to go down.



As long as its estro related itll go down.
Run an AI from here on out....preferably not the one that wasnt working.
Itll help prevent further flare ups.


----------



## booze (Jun 26, 2011)

DEE151 said:


> bro i got some aromasin from them and it was bunk as well. but i do have a filling that some were down the line later that PP will be having good chem products only cause of the ppl they have now on there team.
> neal h, and marcus h. but as of right now i would not spend my money on them. i will waight like a few more months a give them a try later on. but as of right now fuck that i dont want to take that chance.


 
fuk hey, how long ago was that? i just placed another order with them cheers


----------



## UA_Iron (Jun 26, 2011)

2.5mg letro/day for 2 weeks then 1.25 for another two weeks if you have to.

You'll know when its working, sex drive will be smashed, joints are gonna ache. 

Try the nolva in there too I guess; I've never done it this way because I respond well to the letro alone. 

Letro will work better than both aromasin and arimidex


----------



## brundel (Jun 26, 2011)

Yah Im surprised Letro didnt do it.
This is why I questioned its quality.
The shit murders my libido....and ^^^^I creak like a 98 year old with arthritis.


----------



## MDR (Jun 26, 2011)

Either Aromasin or Adex work well for me.  No bounce-back with Aromasin, and I agree it is a bit stronger.  Letro is a bit much for my purposes, but is a good option in the case of Gyno issues.


----------



## DEE151 (Jun 26, 2011)

booze said:


> fuk hey, how long ago was that? i just placed another order with them cheers


 who did you order from bro?


----------



## booze (Jun 27, 2011)

DEE151 said:


> who did you order from bro?


 
precision peptides mate. theyve been getting a good rap on rxm


----------



## DEE151 (Jun 27, 2011)

booze said:


> precision peptides mate. theyve been getting a good rap on rxm


 well good luck with your order.
I do know this thoe, I will never spend my money on there garbage again.


----------



## bigpapabuff (Jun 27, 2011)

aromasin for sure, I usually get my chems from cem, haven't had any problems yet.


----------

